# latest update on injured pidge



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

sad to say i found out today that little pidge who was hit by a car then attacked by a hawk did not make it.His injuries were too severe.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

So Sorry about Precious Jerry, at least you tried to save him and he didn't die alone. Thanks for trying. min


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Pigeon_is_Love, did Jerry ever come back? Or are you assuming she's gone because you haven't seen her?


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

Jerry didnt come back.It will be a year on feb.27


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sorry to hear the poor piji didn't make it, at least he isn't suffering


----------

